# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Route to Irkutsk?

## bobert

What is the most likely route one would take to get to Irkutsk if one were to start a trip from the west coast of the USA? What are the likely stop overs for the plane flight? Would one be likely to fly all the way to Irkutsk or would one need to take a train at some point? Thanks!  ::

----------


## Selexin

The only possible and optimal route is through Moscow. Flights from Moscow to Irkutsk operate on daily basis by various airlines.
The flight is about 5 hours long.  Airline seats are almost always available.

----------


## bobert

Any flights from Vladivostok to Irkutsk? Preferably via Hawaii originating from LAX.

----------


## CoffeeCup

There are direct flights between Los Angeles and Seoul (S. Korea) as well as between Seoul and Irkutsk. I've just checked it with Yahoo-Travel. You can try this way. But in most cases Flights through Moscow are more available. Anyway you can call any local travel agencies they have full information about flights all over the world and can provide you the best fares.

----------

